# How to boot from SATA drive?



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2012)

I have two HDD's. one is SATA and the other is IDE. I have XP installed on IDE and XP and Windows 7 installed on the SATA drive. Now by default the system boots with the windows XP that is available in the IDE Drive. What settings should I change to make sure that it boots from the SATA HDD. I checked in the Bios Settings but it's not letting me choose the boot order sequence for the HDD. It's still letting only the IDE HDD to be the primary HDD to boot. Do I need to change any jumper etc on the HDD?

Kindly advise!


----------



## root.king (Jun 7, 2012)

which bios


----------



## koolent (Jun 7, 2012)

Just swap the cables going from the Hard Drive to the motherboard a.k.a SATA CAble.. Do that and post the results.. :beer:


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 7, 2012)

This can be easily changed by the BIOS. Look for option Like Boot Drive Priority or something. Toggle and it and you are done.

Also you can install a 3rd party Boot Program to avoid this hassle.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I have two HDD's. one is SATA and the other is IDE. I have XP installed on IDE and XP and Windows 7 installed on the SATA drive. Now by default the system boots with the windows XP that is available in the IDE Drive. What settings should I change to make sure that it boots from the SATA HDD. I checked in the Bios Settings but it's not letting me choose the boot order sequence for the HDD. It's still letting only the IDE HDD to be the primary HDD to boot. Do I need to change any jumper etc on the HDD?
> 
> Kindly advise!



Go to Start ---> Run now type "*msconfig*" & press Enter.
"*System configuration*" appear in which you have to click on "*boot*" tab.
there you will find both windows 7 & XP.
just click on OS which you want to make default (i.e windows 7 on SATA drive) then click on "*set as default*". Apply & OK.
that's all.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2012)

Actually I want to get rid of the Data currently in the IDE HDD and use it only as backup. However that IDE HDD is now the primary Boot Device. So I should first make SATA one the primary boot device and then back up the data.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please share the motherboard model.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 7, 2012)

1. Try booting just with the SATA HDD. If everything works fine, you may check the Master-Slave configuration of your HDD's. This configuration used to be there in the older IDE's drives (all HDD's, ODD's and FDD's).... and you may skip the next para to go to the third one.
2. If in case you are unable to boot into the Windows, getting Disk Not Found (or such) error, probably your boot manager is located (mostly on C:\) in your IDE HDD. To correct this Boot in with the Windows 7 DVD and try repairing the Boot Screen. Once it finishes try running Windows again. If successful, you can try the below mentioned steps.
3. You'll need to make your IDE the slave (by configuring the jumper correctly by consulting the manual of your IDE HDD).-This step should be done with utmost care.
4. This done, reconnect your IDE drive, have a quick check in:
BIOS > Standard CMOS Features> IDE Channel * Master etc.. showing your SATA HDD as Master and your IDE HDD as SLAVE.
5. Now set the SATA HDD as the Primary Boot Device:
BIOS > Advanced BIOS Features > Hard Disk Boot Priority : Select your SATA Drive as your primary boot device, save the settings and then save the BIOS settings

Good Luck!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 7, 2012)

you can use some bootloader software ...like EasyBCD 
EasyBCD - Take control of your boot loader | NeoSmart Technologies


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 7, 2012)

Your BIOS should display the number of Hard drives and their model details.

Choose the hard disk (having SATA interface) from BIOS as your first hard disk.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

Which motherboard you are using?


----------



## root.king (Jun 7, 2012)

op: which is ur bios
so we can tell u clear way to set it


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Please share the motherboard model.



Intel DG965RY


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Actually I want to get rid of the Data currently in the IDE HDD and use it only as backup. However that IDE HDD is now the primary Boot Device. So I should first make SATA one the primary boot device and then back up the data.



just make the Sata HDD as the primary boot device but if you do so you will not be able to log into any OS because the boot loader installed by win 7 will be still on the IDE HDD - to fixx it just run win 7 setup using the DVd and select startup repair option and after doing that if you can't log into Xp it can be easily fixed from win 7 using EasyBCD app.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 8, 2012)

@OP: for Intel motherboard try this:
Go to your BIOS Setup --> Advanced --> Drive configuration.
In "*Drive configuration*" you will find *ATA/IDE mode* where there is two mode Namely Native & Legacy.
to boot from SATA Drive select *Native* Mode.press F10 for save & exit.

(optional: to boot from IDE just select legacy instead of Native)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> which bios


How do I check this? When I go to Bios Screen can I check which Bios it is?


koolent said:


> Just swap the cables going from the Hard Drive to the motherboard a.k.a SATA CAble.. Do that and post the results.. :beer:


I didn't try this yet.


Tech_Wiz said:


> This can be easily changed by the BIOS. Look for option Like Boot Drive Priority or something. Toggle and it and you are done.
> 
> Also you can install a 3rd party Boot Program to avoid this hassle.


I already checked the Boot drive priority as mentioned. Maybe the 3rd party boot program is way to go.


hirenjp said:


> Go to Start ---> Run now type "*msconfig*" & press Enter.
> "*System configuration*" appear in which you have to click on "*boot*" tab.
> there you will find both windows 7 & XP.
> just click on OS which you want to make default (i.e windows 7 on SATA drive) then click on "*set as default*". Apply & OK.
> that's all.


When I boot from IDE I get only Windows XP as the option in the settings you mentioned.



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> you can use some bootloader software ...like EasyBCD
> EasyBCD - Take control of your boot loader | NeoSmart Technologies


I need to try this.


Prime_Coder said:


> Your BIOS should display the number of Hard drives and their model details.
> 
> Choose the hard disk (having SATA interface) from BIOS as your first hard disk.


I tried this. It's not selecting the SATA HDD as priority even after I select it as primary boot device. It's reverting to the IDE one as primary.


d6bmg said:


> Which motherboard you are using?


Already updated  Intel DG 965 RY


kiranbhat said:


> op: which is ur bios
> so we can tell u clear way to set it


Already answered above, trying to check how to find out which Bios?


topgear said:


> just make the Sata HDD as the primary boot device but if you do so you will not be able to log into any OS because the boot loader installed by win 7 will be still on the IDE HDD - to fixx it just run win 7 setup using the DVd and select startup repair option and after doing that if you can't log into Xp it can be easily fixed from win 7 using EasyBCD app.


hmm. Looks like this is the option I should try. Will give it a try.


hirenjp said:


> @OP: for Intel motherboard try this:
> Go to your BIOS Setup --> Advanced --> Drive configuration.
> In "*Drive configuration*" you will find *ATA/IDE mode* where there is two mode Namely Native & Legacy.
> to boot from SATA Drive select *Native* Mode.press F10 for save & exit.
> ...


Bingo! Even I was thinking if this is got anything to do with the Native and Legacy Settings yesterday when I checked the BIOS Settings. I wasn't sure what native and legacy stands for so I didn't make any changes. I think it's currently Legacy.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ So make it *Native*. Save it & reboot.


----------



## root.king (Jun 8, 2012)

does problem solved

hey @op if u want 2 use ide as only backup then just format it and freshly install os in sata then connect ide


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> does problem solved
> 
> hey @op if u want 2 use ide as only backup then just format it and freshly install os in sata then connect ide



So the boot loader now maybe in the IDE HDD so that means I need to reinstall the OS on my SATA again?


----------



## root.king (Jun 8, 2012)

ya that should be a very easy way...
If u dont know how to set it in bios



ajayritik said:


> So the boot loader now maybe in the IDE HDD so that means I need to reinstall the OS on my SATA again?



connect only sata and boot from it if that worked (log in to xp and 7) fine , then post back i'll tell u the other way,.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok I will retierate again. I want to get rid of the operating system that's on the IDE one. However I don't want to reinstall the operating system on the SATA one either. I just want to remove the IDE and just connect SATA.
So just disconnect IDE and then boot with SAT?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 8, 2012)

why don't you make IDE drive as external USB drive ...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Connect your IDE hdd only and boot into ubuntu using CD Rom drive as first priority in the bios.

2. Format the IDE hdd after taking backup.

3. Now connect SATA hdd and IDE hdd [both] and configure Bios to boot from SATA Hdd.

4. IF you get any error Report Back.


----------



## root.king (Jun 9, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Ok I will retierate again. I want to get rid of the operating system that's on the IDE one. However I don't want to reinstall the operating system on the SATA one either. I just want to remove the IDE and just connect SATA.
> So just disconnect IDE and then boot with SAT?



1st connect sata only and start the system ,what'll be happens post it back here.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Ok I will retierate again. I want to get rid of the operating system that's on the IDE one. However I don't want to reinstall the operating system on the SATA one either. I just want to remove the IDE and just connect SATA.
> So just disconnect IDE and then boot with SAT?



As I've already said in my previous post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/158185-how-boot-sata-drive.html#post1670774, you can try repairing your windows 7 bootloader using the Windows 7 DVD after removing the IDE HDD. Once you're done, the Windows 7 bootloader will be placed on your SATA HDD and your IDE HDD will be free.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> ya that should be a very easy way...
> If u dont know how to set it in bios
> 
> 
> ...





kiranbhat said:


> 1st connect sata only and start the system ,what'll be happens post it back here.



Sorry guys for the late reply. I was able to finally disconnect the IDE HDD. Now I'm able to boot using the SATA HDD. However I find that the time it takes to boot now is longer. 
Initially it's displaying a blank screen with a cursor and then an Intel Welcome screen and then I'm able to get into the screen where it will let me select the operating system.

Is there any way in which I can make the boot up faster? Also get rid of the first two screens that appear. These first two screens don't appear when I have the IDE HDD connected.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 25, 2012)

check for the pre-POST checks in your BIOS. Also, disable stuff like network/usb boots and 1394 adapter etc.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 25, 2012)

@OP: Go to Start ---> Run now type "msconfig" & press Enter.
"System configuration" appear in which you have to click on "boot" tab.
there you will find both windows 7 & XP entry.
just click on OS which you want to delete (i.e windows XP) then click on Delete.
Apply & OK.
that's all (the screen of selecting OS will not appear).


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> @OP: Go to Start ---> Run now type "msconfig" & press Enter.
> "System configuration" appear in which you have to click on "boot" tab.
> there you will find both windows 7 & XP entry.
> just click on OS which you want to delete (i.e windows XP) then click on Delete.
> ...



Bro I'm talking about the first two screens which appear that is the screen with cursor and the Intel Screen. I would obviously want the screen which helps me select the OS.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Bro I'm talking about the first two screens which appear that is the screen with cursor and the Intel Screen. I would obviously want the screen which helps me select the OS.



ohhhhh  my mistake,Your SATA Drive has both OS & you want both i forgot that.if i found any solution i will post here.


Disconnect your DVD Drive & start your PC.
if problem still remain, then disconnect your Hard disk also & start PC.
post result here.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> ohhhhh  my mistake,Your SATA Drive has both OS & you want both i forgot that.if i found any solution i will post here.
> 
> 
> Disconnect your DVD Drive & start your PC.
> ...



Disconnect DVD Drive? Why do I need to do that? And which HDD to you want me to disconnect.
I reconnected the IDE back again and I find the boot time is lesser as before and I don't even see the Intel Screen.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I reconnected the IDE back again and I find the boot time is lesser as before and I don't even see the Intel Screen.


that's magic 
I think your problem solved now.

i found solution for these:
Disconnecting HDD & ODD because... if Intel screen loads normally after disconnecting HDD & ODD then fault in HDD or ODD.
(Note: try to disconnect ODD first if no success then HDD also both)

if problem persist after following above steps then problem with PSU OR CMOS battery.

PSU : because may be it becomes weak so it cannot provide required voltage to system start normally

CMOS: if battery becomes weak then it create BIOS Loading problem.


----------

